# 1955 Columbia 3 Star Deluxe



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2016)

Had CABE member TicTocRob drop off his latest find the other day for a tune up. It's going to stay rusty/crusty and I am getting it in good riding order. I'll post pictures as I go. New tires are also part of the plan. This bike is an excellent example of how the later 3 Stars were almost as deluxe as the earlier 5 Stars. The only downgrades from a 5 Star are the lack of the rear tail light, less deluxe reflector and cheaper pedals.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 1, 2016)

Lookin' forward to the pics. 

Jake


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

I started working on the 3 Star yesterday. I had to soak all hardware with PB Blaster for a day just to get most of it to budge.


 

I started with the fork. Step by step pictures for anyone who may care


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

Fork gets removed


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

Next the chain. It was pretty rusty and crusty.


 

After a couple of hours in the ultrasonic tank filled with an Oakite 31 solution. Oakite contains Phosphoric Acid, the same thing in most Cola drinks. It works wonders on rust.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

Next the crank assembly.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

The sprocket and crank are removed



 

 

 

All the bearings, cones and races look to be in very good condition. Next step is to clean and regrease. The chain is presently soaking in an oil bath.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2016)

The final thing I accomplished last night was rear wheel removal.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 2, 2016)

With the exception of the anniversary green ones we don't see many Columbia s this model in the Midwest. Nice bike!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 2, 2016)

Neat looking 50's bike. Thanks for the pics. What's your grease of choice for the bearings?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Neat looking 50's bike. Thanks for the pics. What's your grease of choice for the bearings?




I use synthetic.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 6, 2016)

I made a just little progress on the bike this weekend and removed the tires. I believe they are the originals. Time was not kind to them.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 6, 2016)

About a patch per inch by my estimation. Typical for the time.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 6, 2016)

I think these tires were actually dissolving.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 14, 2016)

I got a lot done on the 3 Star. Pretty much everything but the rear ND hub has been taken apart, cleaned and re-greased. The bike got a very gentle cleaning to remove some of the dirt and spiders who love the underside of fenders and inside of tanks. The rear hub I am saving for last.

 First of all, how the hell do I even work in such a pig sty? 



The Corona helps.

The frame ready for re-assembly




The crank/sprocket next


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 14, 2016)

Now the front end





Next the fenders





Now the luggage rack, tank and chain guard


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

I got to work on the rear ND hub last night. I find it helpful to take pictures of the parts laid out in order of disassembly to facilitate their reassembly in the proper order.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

The rear hub reassembly is done. here is all the ND parts after degreasing.





Next the clutch disc stack. The discs should collectively measure 3/4".


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

Tires are mounted and wheels are on. Almost done.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

Done! Ready to ride.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 6, 2016)

Great details and now you got me inspired to complete mine.



It's original paint on the body & fenders. I need to locate the original pedals that came with it.
They're somewhere in a pile. In the mean time, I have a pair of reflector type pedals on.


----------

